# Tower Trax Video clips



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Well here are a few videos of my son and I at Tower Trax. I recently snorkeled his bike and this was the first time he went deep man it was cool to watch him. :rockn:



20091122121746.flv video by natsb73 - Photobucket

(^Fixed it for ya... P425)



Give the video a second to get going it starts out of focus.

More to come.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

20091122122016.flv video by natsb73 - Photobucket


_
(All you have to do is post the link to the video, the forum will automatically embed it, you dont have to copy the "embed" box on photobucket...  P425)_


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats awesome. i cant wait til my son is old enough to ride.


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

cool....


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

20091122123247.flv video by natsb73 - Photobucket


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Last one

It must be nice to weigh 80lbs

CadeinCreek.flv video by natsb73 - Photobucket


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

If someone can fix the links so that you can see the thumbnails please do so. Tell me how to post properly to if you don't mind.

Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very Cool. Brings back memories of my son.


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

I see he already has mastered the "throttle control". Also, he is wearing a helmet!:bigok:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome vids bro, Too cool. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

sweet vids. i cant wait for my kid to get old enuf. he is 10 months now. i already got him his first 4wheeler. 1984 suzuki 50 which was my first 4wheeler. me and my dad are restoring it for him.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks, we had fun. Don't let um grow up too quick.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great Vids...thanks for sharing Bud....:rockn:MUDDIE49


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

PRICELESS.....

I have twin boys that are 4yrs old.....I bought them two of those China made 110's...the size of a 70cc....man they will FLY!!! I can get parts for them...I just hated to buy two Kawie 90's and them not ride them. They have a blast on them. 

Thanks for Video....That was great.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Those photobucket vids never load for me. Wish I could see them. We will have to go up there and ride RD once I have my boys Kodiak 400s setup.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good vid's how old is he? looks like he is going to love the mud


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks 08GreenBrute, he's 11.

Yeah Mash, it's starting to get right up there. It's still got a ways to go though. It does have one pit now, but it is all sand. The trails are starting to develop some decent holes. I think there are letting jeeps in though. They have some huge ruts on the Blue Trail. High Center City. 

I will say this about the current layout, it is great for young riders IMO.

I will let you know next time we are heading that way.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Cool sounds good. I'll be ready hopefully mid to late January.


----------

